# Mountain rifle



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been thinking about trying to finda mountain rifle. To meet the criteria, this rifle should be built on a short action, powerful enough caliber to take on sheep and be fast enough to be accurate at 400 plus yards, have a relatively short barrel (<24") and weigh around 6 pounds. Remington builds this rifle in .280 and .308 but I'd like opinions on what y'all would consider besides these 2 calibers. A lot of outfitters are requiring a minimum .30 caliber on mountain hunts now also. Has to be on a biologist/hunting guide budget too, haha. Thanks in advance


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*mountain rifle*

I just picked up a Kimber Mountain Ascent in 300 WSM last week. Waiting on scope to come in this week so I can hopefully break it in this weekend. I went ahead and bought the thread adapter from kimber so i can use my can on it. We'll see how she does... Here is the link from Kimbers website. Without scope and mounts the rifle is just below 6 lbs. So i'm guessing after all said and done rifle will weight in at around 7.5 lbs. Should make a difference if having to carry it around all day. Here is a link to it

http://www.kimberamerica.com/mountain-ascent


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Back in the 60's Remington made a 700 that they called a moutain rifle. I had one xtremely short barrel I think maybe 20 inch. Mine was 30-06 but think they made it in 308 too maybe 243 not sure. Just never saw another like it. Lost it in a house fire some years back. 
Probably some still around somewhere.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

There is a Winchester Featherweight in the classifieds here. Not a short action as it is a 270, but for shots out to 400 yds, pretty deadly rifle. Not sure of the weight difference in the short vs long action but I can't imagine that it is significant. It also has a Zeiss scope.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Back in the 60's Remington made a 700 that they called a moutain rifle. I had one xtremely short barrel I think maybe 20 inch. Mine was 30-06 but think they made it in 308 too maybe 243 not sure. Just never saw another like it. Lost it in a house fire some years back.
> Probably some still around somewhere.


I'm pretty sure I own that same rifle Charlie. I bought it from my grandpa back when I was in college. It's a really old model 700, really short barrel and the safety lever is flat instead of round like newer Remington. It weighs next to nothing. Thanks for the reminder!

Loaded with 180 grain TSX's, its deadly on nilgai here at home and everything I shot in Africa. It shoots really well for a short barrelled 50-60 year old rifle.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rifles Inc - Pleasanton Tx. Lex weberneck. His specialty is LW rifles. He built the last 6 guns for me.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks marsh but I think you missed the part about the biologist/hunting guide budget. Rifles Inc. are very fine rifles for sure but a little out of my price range. Christmas is coming though and I bet you haven't bought my present yet!


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

6.5 Creedmoore, .260 Rem, 6.5x55 Swede are all excellent rounds for that distance. By 400 yards, they will have the same energy as a .308 yet will drop and drift less.

7mm-08 is another great choice.

Being that it is only 400 yards, .308 still works quite well, so if you are limited to .30 cal or larger, in a short action that is probably about your best bet.

Something like a tikka t3 lite compact is gauranteed to shoot 1 MOA groups and is quite light weight. http://www.eurooptic.com/JRTXE316C-Tikka-Tikka-T3x-Lite-Compact-308-Win-SYN-200--barr.aspx


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I've done several sheep hunts and some mountain goat hunts as well. Sheep are thin skinned and die easily so don't worry about having enough punch. I've killed them w/ 243 to 300 WSM. If you were going on a mountain goat hunt this would be another conversation altogether. 
First I've heard them requiring a minimum 300 but that being so it's my go to rifle - .300 WSM. Love that caliber. 
From my experience I wouldn't worry so much about caliber. Just make sure it has a textured synthetic stock. Put your money in binos and scope and spotting scope. And of those 3 the spotting scope is the most important. IMHO.
You'll be spending hours and hours a day looking through those and when you do find a sheep you'll have to do your best to judge if it's legal or not. Guides in my experience don't have the best equipment. Inevitably we wind up taking turns looking through mine. A good scope will save you a lot of climbing and heartache. 
But back to the rifle. I have yet to see one vastly superior over another. There isn't enough weight difference from one to another to make that call either. So then it's really down to what action do you prefer. 
I'm jealous. Wish I were going with you. Best of luck and enjoy the time in the field!
BTW - if you've never eaten sheep meat I'd have to say it's the best wild game I've ever had hands down.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Recently purchased a Montana Rifle in 300 WSM, it was used. I have an older Sako in 7 Mag, but I've always wanted the 300. I have not done any shooting past 200 yds, but it is spot on at that range.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> BTW - if you've never eaten sheep meat I'd have to say it's the best wild game I've ever had hands down.


Either you don't know what wild game is supposed to taste like or the cook who prepared ours didn't know what he was doing. 

That rifle in your picture that belonged to your Grandfather should work fine.

TH


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

bluefin said:


> I've done several sheep hunts and some mountain goat hunts as well. Sheep are thin skinned and die easily so don't worry about having enough punch. I've killed them w/ 243 to 300 WSM. If you were going on a mountain goat hunt this would be another conversation altogether.
> First I've heard them requiring a minimum 300 but that being so it's my go to rifle - .300 WSM. Love that caliber.
> From my experience I wouldn't worry so much about caliber. Just make sure it has a textured synthetic stock. Put your money in binos and scope and spotting scope. And of those 3 the spotting scope is the most important. IMHO.
> You'll be spending hours and hours a day looking through those and when you do find a sheep you'll have to do your best to judge if it's legal or not. Guides in my experience don't have the best equipment. Inevitably we wind up taking turns looking through mine. A good scope will save you a lot of climbing and heartache.
> ...


Thanks for the help and don't be too jealous. It will be a poor man's sheep hunt aka aoudad. As for taste, I'm not a big fan of mutton. Lamb is okay but wouldn't be my first choice so I'm going to go out on a limb and guess that the old Barbary sheep probably won't eat too good.

The more I think about it, the more I think I'll just shoot the old 06. May put some new glass on her but it would be cool to shoot something a long ways out with a family history rifle.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wish I still had mine. They just dont make them with that short of barrel anymore. Hunted Colorado many years with that gun. Works well on mulies and Elk and of course white tail. 
Always loaded Hornady 165 grain spire point and case full of 4831.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Interesting article on 700's. Apparently my 30-06 was built before 1964 as all 06's before then wore a 20" barrel. The flat safety means it's pre 1969 also.

https://www.americanrifleman.org/articles/2012/11/30/remingtons-model-700-the-first-50-years/

It shoots 180 TSX into ridiculously tight groups out to 300 yards.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Paid $99 bucks for mine at Oshmans sporting goods on Airline. Salesman name Mr. Cherry. Never forget. Same $99 bucks for the 3X9 Leupold scope.


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

Have not seen 7mm Rem Mag represented. Out of .270, 300WSM, 30-06, and .308, it has the flattest trajectory profile of them all with a 162grn soft point. You can take any deer with this round and even a bull elk if well placed. Take a look at this round if you want a multi range weapon.

30-06 or the faithful .308 for long range. The trajectory is wider, but they have better down range energy. If you are consistently +400 yds, or have a good sense to Guage your distance, I'd go this route.

I use the 7mm as my multi purpose rifle and the .308 for long range antelope. I don't get as much windage with the .308.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rob you're overthinking this - if it shoots straight - go hunting don't over engineer this. You know 90% of the hunt is the client be able to hit the broadside of a barn. You're in the tracking business because of the 90% inability of the shooter doing the correct job . Use your current rifle and go shoot a doodad. Call me if want to shoot a real one


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks marsh. I might just take you up on that once season is over.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Back the truck up. If you're going after Aoudad then definitely take the .06. They're a lot like the mountain goats where they have thick bones esp the shoulder. I was thinking along the lines of big horn or dahl. Should have known since their season is just about over if not already.
As for any wild sheep (other than Aoudad which isn't fit for human consumption) the taste isn't anything like mutton. I don't like farm raised store bought mutton or venison. But wild sheep is like eating prime rib. I was hesitant my first time but after one bite it was on. 
Still haven't figured out why Aoudad isn't part of the goat family instead of the sheep. 

Again, good luck on your hunt and hope you bag a monster!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Llano river flooded years ago and we had doodads on our bluff on the river.One of the kids shot one, so we made him clean it so we could cook it on the fire over live-oak coals.Game on it was so good and was a sad day when we shot and ate every one.At least we stopped seeing them.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

You _ate_ one of those? My gawd how hungry were you?


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah the real sheep are just a pipe dream. The poor man bighorn (aoudad) is as close as I'll ever come. If I'm not mistaken, they actually are a goat (Caprine) but we call them sheep.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I thought I read one time that it is really neither a goat or a sheep. It was originally mistakenly labeled a sheep but that research showed it was actually a lot closer genetically to the goat species........Therefore it is neither.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Next one we whack I'll ask him- I've always understood them to be sheep ... But it took me 5 years to graduate from Southwest Texas state too....


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Cynoscion said:


> Yeah the real sheep are just a pipe dream. The poor man bighorn (aoudad) is as close as I'll ever come. If I'm not mistaken, they actually are a goat (Caprine) but we call them sheep.


 I thought they were also called Barbary Sheep. (Barbary coast /NW Africa.) I dunno.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

They were mistakenly labeled as sheep. Barbary sheep as stated above b/c the Barbary coast is their native range but they are actually Caprine or goats. Even wiki says so.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbary_sheep


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Just sneak in really close and shoot him with the lever gun!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

IMO, find a lightweight 270 and a guide that's OK with it. If it (270) worked for Jack O'connor and Col. Townsend Whelan it's good enough for me. The 1/2" or so action length doesn't bother me.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Get an old Rem 788 in .308, change the stock ( good glass stock with a full Alum block) and get a good trigger, put some good glass on it-- Bet this will do exactly what you want and will weigh what you need it to, my 788 is a tack driver, always has been, I restocked it and gave it to my oldest.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

*Almost a year later....*

Here he is! Great hunt with Jim Breck Bean, Highwest Outfitters.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Congratulations .

What gun did you use?


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats on your hunt!! Good looking trophy
Need more details


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Speckled said:


> Congratulations .
> 
> What gun did you use?


I took the old 06 we discussed back in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a pair of 300 WSM's that will be going with me to Colorado in 2 weeks. Love the caliber. As for a rifle, the only thing that matters is that it is accurate. Hope you find one you like.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

bluefin said:


> Congrats on your hunt!! Good looking trophy
> Need more details


Thanks. The hunt was with High West Outfitters. Jim Breck Bean owns the company and leases about 800,000 acres of west Texas country for desert sheep, mule deer and aoudad hunting. My hunt was the first hunt of his season on a ranch he leases outside of Marfa. It was scheduled to take place from 9/10-9/14 but by the end of the first full day, we had already glassed at least 7 mature goats over 30". I killed my ram on a Tuesday morning after spotting 3 rams together at about 800 yards. We snuck in to 265 yards and that was that. Great hunt! Beautiful country! Lots of sheep (probably saw 300+ ewes, kids and rams in the 2 days I hunted) and great guys to hunt with. I highly recommend Jim Breck if you're looking. His record speaks for itself.

Helluva poor man's sheep hunt!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats again. Hopefully you weren't too far from a truck. Those things are heavy.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats Sir! Good looking goat/sheep/ram!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

32.5. - big boy too. Nice . And with a 06 .....


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks James. Something about West Texas just does it for me. I love it out there.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

That ol boy will eat like last years newspaper- especially with his nads pumped up with girl chasing. ãŠ—ï¸


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I am glad I didn't find out. Caped him on the spot and rolled his carcass off the mountain for good luck.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rancher told me -" coyotes gotta make a living too"....


----------

